# Zig's Pics 7 -- 09 Sept 2006



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I got a new Nikon camera... thought I'd try it out on my birds...  

Baldy on her nest... _wooden eggs_


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

BigB in his nest box...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

BoyBird


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Brownie Bird


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Budgie at his nest box... that's JJ peeking out...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

A group photo... just hangin' out on the perches... bein' pigeons... nothing to see here... move along...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Honey on perch...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Janey (mealy bar) and George (BC)...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

LadyBird in the North Aviary...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

LadyBird on perch...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Poop on perch...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Spot on nest... _wooden eggs_


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Spot on high perch...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

BoyBird on nest... _wooden eggs_


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Budgie on floor...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, Zig. I can't get enough looking at the pics. They are gorgeous birds.
Great pics.
Thanks

Reti


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Another of LadyBird on one of the north perches...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Another of Poop on perch...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful birds - looks like they are all done molting for this year, feathers thick and tight to their bodies. Honey is such a great name for a sweet looking bird!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

TerriB said:


> ...looks like they are all done molting for this year...


Actually, they're still molting. Summer stays long up here in the high desert and I don't switch them over to wheat or barley or what ever it is you're supposed to plus up in their feed to throw them into the molt... so, it lasts long... I'm still sweeping up enough feathers every day to make another pigeon...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Zig,
Your birds are beautiful, and your loft wonderfully clean .
Daryl


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Zig, Your birds are looking Very Healthy & you should be Proud of them.... I have been releasing myYB Racers "Training" probably right close to where you live. Top of the Hill Truck stop past Red Mt., Johansberg, (3 times) & also one Inyokern. Our Concourse will be having our 1st race from Inyokern, Ca. Sun. Sept. 10. Mine will be in there. Hope they don't see your loft & like it better!! ....... Hap


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY pijies you have, Zig! 

The coloring on LadyBird is quite spectacular!

Thanks for all the great pics! Now that you have a _great_ camera, we will expect MORE pics! LOL


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Happy said:


> Zig, Your birds are looking Very Healthy & you should be Proud of them.... I have been releasing myYB Racers "Training" probably right close to where you live. Top of the Hill Truck stop past Red Mt., Johansberg, (3 times) & also one Inyokern. Our Concourse will be having our 1st race from Inyokern, Ca. Sun. Sept. 10. Mine will be in there. Hope they don't see your loft & like it better!! ....... Hap


Happy, thanks for the compliments and good luck to you and your birds this Sunday. What concourse do you belong to / where will y'alls birds be racing back too? I didn't think there were any racers up this way in the desert? I did know that there were some races that started (released the birds) from Mojave and I think I've heard Lone Pine too, but I'm unsure what "club" they belong too??


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> The coloring on LadyBird is quite spectacular!


I agree!
All your birds are gorgeous, but LadyBird is my fave--a dazzling beauty! 
Wonderful pics, thank you for sharing!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow what beautiful pigeons  

I was just about to say Ladybird is very pretty or if not that beautiful!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ladybird is so gorgeous (course all of them are  ). Has she had babies?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your pics are lovely, and your camera is definitely taking good pictures.

I love all your different perches and cubbies, and places for your birds to "hang out".


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Happy, thanks for the compliments and good luck to you and your birds this Sunday. What concourse do you belong to / where will y'alls birds be racing back too? I didn't think there were any racers up this way in the desert? I did know that there were some races that started (released the birds) from Mojave and I think I've heard Lone Pine too, but I'm unsure what "club" they belong too??


Zig, I fly with the Apple Valley Club, so that's where my birds will be returning to. Our Councourse of almost 100 members with 9 clubs. There is a guy each in Boron & Hinkley that are the shortest, but there are clubs/Flyers in Lancaster, Palmdale, Little Rock, Phelan, Pinion Hills, Hesperia, Victorville, Lucerne Valley, etc. up here on the High Desert. Then the rest of the guys/gals are down the Cajon Pass, San Bernardino (most), with other clubs clear down to Perris/Lake Elsinore area.... Then we release many times with San Diego Combine where "Old George" lives, but San Diego doesn't compete against us, just release's many races as that makes a good break up where the birds have to think & break away/carry on etc.. I don't know any clubs North of Boron, & Hwy 58 is the North Boundry for our 395 Concourse.. We have a lot of trouble on some days with the birds flying over China Lake, & Edwards Air Force Base's. Seems they flip a switch some days & we have heavy loss's mainly on training, or at least bad returns..... Our YB Races will be Inyokern, Olancha, Lonepine, Big Pine, Mamouth, Bridgeport, Wellington, Nv., & another Big Pine........ Hap


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures! Your lofts look like pigeon rec rooms.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Happy said:


> Zig, I fly with the Apple Valley Club.... Hap


Happy, I thought maybe you were down that way. So, a toss for your birds from up this way must be something like 100 miles "as the pigeon flies" back home? Anyway, maybe I'll be lucky enough to see some of your club's birds released from Inyokern. I'd love to see a big "race" release some day, just to see the birds all let loose at the same time, group up, circle and head for home must be neat. I'm not sure why you'd have heave losses sometimes when releasing up this way. I've always thought flying across the desert may be harsh on pigeons, but it soulds like there are serveral release points up this way. I do see a lot of hawks sitting on telephone poles early in the morning if I happen to be driving across the desert for what ever reason early some days and the winds can go from 0 to Gail Force even early some days up here... anyway... just two wild assed guesses. Anyway, good luck. Hope your birds do well.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Zig Zag, Not talking about Hawks, Falcons, Desert...... We are talking about CHINA LAKE & EDWARDS AIR FORCE BASE'S. Do you think they might have some Special Radar, Microwave, Ultra-Sound type of Protection etc. at these very importan Military Bases that they can use & Test at will as well from Military Aircraft? Certainly not trying to hurt Pigeons/Birds etc., but for National Security. In particular after 911? I talk to a person in Boron (close to Edwards AFB) & he has had some very strange things happen just loft flying on certain days! He just lost 48 Racers out of 72 on a toss from Ridgecrest & so far after a week I have gotten the only bird reported from his last loss & that training toss was a few weeks ago... I'm not blaming the Military, God knows we need these places on guard with the best tec. things. Just what we think. Can't go into this more as it would be a Book...... By the way, there are many Prairie Falcon nests in the Red Mt. & Black Mt. areas, but these are just a bird loss, deversion here & there. I have a Pair of Prairies that nest within a mile of my house now, but only lose a few Racers a yr. to them.. They are not "this" problem......... Hope you get to see a release...... Hap


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well...your new camera works beautiful. I couldn't help but notice that you have a really nice loft, and your pigeons are gorgeous.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

ZigZag, I got in touch with our Combine Race Sec. & the 395 Combine Race Release for Inyokern, Ca. will be on the West Side of 395, 1/2 mi. South of 178 at 0700 hrs. on Sun. Sept 10. This would be your best chance to see a mass release. It is a White 5th Wheel Trailer hauled by a Ton White Pick up Truck. I would get there by 0630 as it is always possible for the birds to get released up to 15 min. earlier.. This is the best information for directions I could get you. Don't know what the turn off of 395 is, but maybe you can figure this out Maybe a side rd, off 178 turn off? Sure not far from Ridgecrest & it's worth the time!!!!!! .... Hope you get to see it.... Hap


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Baldy looks a bit like my Garye! You have beautiful birds. Some of the feathers on those birds are beautiful.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Happy said:


> ZigZag, I got in touch with our Combine Race Sec. & the 395 Combine Race Release for Inyokern, Ca. will be on the West Side of 395, 1/2 mi. South of 178 at 0700 hrs. on Sun. Sept 10. This would be your best chance to see a mass release. It is a White 5th Wheel Trailer hauled by a Ton White Pick up Truck. I would get there by 0630 as it is always possible for the birds to get released up to 15 min. earlier.. This is the best information for directions I could get you. Don't know what the turn off of 395 is, but maybe you can figure this out Maybe a side rd, off 178 turn off? Sure not far from Ridgecrest & it's worth the time!!!!!! .... Hope you get to see it.... Hap


Bummer... I wish I would have read this last night, but I didn't see it untill after 0700 this morning. I would have liked to see the release.

Anyway, its about 1015 now. I hope your birds are winging their way home... if they haven't arrive home already.


----------

